# New forest Vizz Whizz .. Heavy Heavy Heavy pics!!



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

New Forest Vizz Whizz


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow Red! Some lovely photos there, Vizzies are just :001_wub: :blushing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Aww gorgeous as always, love em!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*fantastic pics there  who ever took these pic must have a great camra to pick up so much detail  was you there Red*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Cool Pictures!...

Did you see the size of the stick the Lab had...


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Fantastic pics you have there Red.
I am not far from the New Forest ,you should have yelled and we would of come for a visit.


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

At last I've found some good pics on this forum


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Great pictures! I like the contrast between the dog and the green grass. Very nice.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Unfortunity i wasn't there, to far for us, but I had to share .. coz there awesome!!!


----------

